# KINGFISH_CUSTOMS



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

Do you know everything? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 2 2008, 10:00 AM~10996483
> *Do you know everything? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: seems like a cool cat but damn i feel your pain
homie


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jul 2 2008, 12:52 PM~10996876
> *lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: seems like a cool cat but damn i feel your pain
> homie
> *





Bwahahahahaha... :roflmao:


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

NOT EVERYTHING.... JUST EVERYTHING BOUT HYDRAULICS :yessad: U MUST NOT SEEN THE 4DOOR WHIT IMPALA THEY GOT


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 2 2008, 10:00 AM~10996483
> *Do you know everything? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



haha no not everything. i just know a lil something about a lil something lol.


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

He's on here postin on every topic tellin people what to do to there car.but there own cars dont do shit but chip out .


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jul 2 2008, 11:51 AM~10997358
> *He's on here postin on every topic tellin people what to do to there car.but there own cars dont do shit but chip out .
> *




damn :0


----------



## 29tudor (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jul 2 2008, 10:51 AM~10997358
> *He's on here postin on every topic tellin people what to do to there car.but there own cars dont do shit but chip out .
> *


never seen him miss a topic gets annoying reading how everyone should drop there mounts run a split bank and get adjustable uppers with a slip yoke hell he should just put that in his sig and just post smily faces


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

DAMN HOLMES THEY CLOWNIN ON KINGFISH..


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@Jul 2 2008, 11:07 AM~10996984
> *NOT EVERYTHING.... JUST EVERYTHING BOUT HYDRAULICS :yessad:  U MUST NOT SEEN THE 4DOOR WHIT  IMPALA THEY GOT
> *


cant take full credit on that impala. we built it but the owner got it dialed in to do 70's


----------



## 29tudor (Nov 7, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 29tudor, KINGFISH_CUSTOMS, FPEREZII, KINGFISH_CUSTOM209


o great;;;;; here comes the whole ocean of kingfishes


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

WOW out of no where. Dude has been helpful to many. Just trying to helpout, not many other do. God bless & peace out.


----------



## 29tudor (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 2 2008, 10:58 AM~10997418
> *cant take full credit on that impala.  we built it but the owner got it dialed in to do 70's
> *


cool'' so you guys build hoppers but leave it to the customer to actualy get it hopping sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet idea man


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 2 2008, 12:00 PM~10997433
> *WOW out of no where. Dude has been helpful to many. Just trying to helpout, not many other do. God bless & peace out.
> *


shit i aint tripping on these haters.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

actually theres two of us so who r u talking to?  m not trippin but sounds like your puttin us on blast, man m not taking this to serious. my homie is on here alot he gives out cool advice on the stuff he knows how to do. and if u think about it all he or i 4 that matter is doin is answering a question to the best of our knowledge, you can talk about our cars but wat r u doin to try to help the lowrider community. i build cars to have fun n make friends not to makemoney


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@Jul 2 2008, 12:00 PM~10997436
> *cool'' so you guys build hoppers but leave it to the customer to actualy get it hopping sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet idea man
> *



i wouldnt speak on something you dont know nothing about.....


----------



## 29tudor (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 2 2008, 11:06 AM~10997482
> *i wouldnt speak on something you dont know nothing about.....
> *


your the one who said it homie. i was just clarifying


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 2 2008, 12:04 PM~10997462
> *shit i aint tripping on these haters.
> *


hate on what ? these???? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 








neon light :uh: :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@Jul 2 2008, 12:08 PM~10997491
> *your the one who said it homie.  i was just clarifying
> *



homie i was claifying to the homie that it wasnt just us. we got that bitch hopping and the person we built it for wanted to squeeze more inches out of it and therefore did some work on it himself. now he isnt just a owner of the car he put work in it just like most of us. therefore we cant take all the credit cuz he got it more inches out of the car.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

me and mine look out for everybody you could ask anyone in our area n theyll tell u we know how to treat people.  thanx and big ups to eveyone who got r bak u know we got yours


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jul 2 2008, 11:51 AM~10997358
> *He's on here postin on every topic tellin people what to do to there car.but there own cars dont do shit but chip out .
> *


----------



## 29tudor (Nov 7, 2005)

someone post that x fram kingfish has in his shop with those big ugly ass square looking homemade perches.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@Jul 2 2008, 12:12 PM~10997532
> *someone post that x fram kingfish has in his shop with those big ugly ass square looking homemade perches.
> *


 :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 2 2008, 12:09 PM~10997500
> *hate on what ?  these???? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


you shouldnt be tripping on whats under the car.... rather whats in the trunk


----------



## 29tudor (Nov 7, 2005)

pleas tell me you dont run neon


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

man i got to go back to work m done w this, big jeffe dont waste no more tym n these jokers l talk to u later m out


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 2 2008, 12:15 PM~10997556
> *you shouldnt be tripping on whats under the car.... rather whats in the trunk
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jul 2 2008, 12:12 PM~10997525
> *me and mine look out for everybody you could ask anyone in our area n theyll tell u we know how to treat people.   thanx and big ups to eveyone who got r bak u know we got yours
> *




man like i said not hating seems like a real cool dude 
but it gets old after awhile him postin in every thread 
and some times he don't have the right info & i'm not saying i know all
but if i don't know i just be quite

just saying sometimes he needs to give it a rest


kingfish it's nothin personal u seem real cool homie 
and i 'm definatly not trying to get all personal 
like these other fools 

just my thoughts


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

Lovin the response to the haters, KINGFISH. I've seen too many shops take full credit for shit they never did. To see a shop give props to the owner of a car they built is rare and I respect that.


----------



## 29tudor (Nov 7, 2005)

wow i was just clowning i thought everyone loved this kid. and i dint think he had a shop


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :barf: TO ALL HATERS


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@Jul 2 2008, 12:12 PM~10997532
> *someone post that x fram kingfish has in his shop with those big ugly ass square looking homemade perches.
> *


omg no ur not makin fun of spring perches we made..dude get the fuck outa here with that busllshit...those are stronger than the factory perches...if people don't try different things lowriding would get no where


----------



## 29tudor (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jul 2 2008, 11:22 AM~10997622
> *man like i said not hating seems like a real cool dude
> but it gets old after awhile him postin in every thread
> and some times he don't have the right info & i'm not saying i know all
> ...


who are you what have you done to help the forumn


----------



## 29tudor (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 2 2008, 11:26 AM~10997643
> *omg no ur not makin fun of spring perches we made..dude get the fuck outa here with that busllshit...those are stronger than the factory perches...if people don't try different things lowriding would get no where
> *


then you post the picture homie. sorry but that shit ant the way to do it AT ALL


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@Jul 2 2008, 12:27 PM~10997646
> *who are you    what have you done to help the forumn
> *



might be your daddy !!!!and who gives a [email protected]*k why does it need help


----------



## 29tudor (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jul 2 2008, 11:31 AM~10997673
> *might be your daddy !!!!and who gives a [email protected]*k why does it need help
> *


sweeeeeet moms was wndering wich one of you obsession boys were the winner :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by medici78_@Jul 2 2008, 12:23 PM~10997623
> *Lovin the response to the haters, KINGFISH. I've seen too many shops take full credit for shit they never did. To see a shop give props to the owner of a car they built is rare and I respect that.
> *


exactly homie..even if no 1 knew we built that car. that's fine too..but we aren't gonna say that's all us. ya we built it and that's mainly cuz the owner didn't have anywhere he could do himself. he just needed the work done..now he didaled the suspension and has the car working..


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@Jul 2 2008, 12:32 PM~10997683
> *sweeeeeet moms was wndering wich one of you obsession boys were the winner  :biggrin:
> *


lololol just call me pops lololol ........and who are you ???


----------



## 29tudor (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jul 2 2008, 11:35 AM~10997703
> *what ??? and who are you ???
> *


i guess i am the son of soem bitch you fucked thats what you said right


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jul 2 2008, 12:35 PM~10997703
> *lololol just call me pops lololol ........and who are you ???
> *


----------



## 29tudor (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jul 2 2008, 11:35 AM~10997703
> *lololol just call me pops lololol ........and who are you ???
> *


we all know you perry from the big o but thats only because your so damn important here on layitlow


----------



## chevyman (Jan 22, 2006)

what it dew do anybody got big fish num try to order sum dvd


----------



## 29tudor (Nov 7, 2005)

porn????????????????


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@Jul 2 2008, 12:28 PM~10997651
> *then you post the picture homie.  sorry but that shit ant the way to do it AT ALL
> *


to be honest we strted that frame 2 years ago..what looked like a good idea at the time..we are more than likely gonna cut them off and put the factory ones back on


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@Jul 2 2008, 12:37 PM~10997717
> *we all know you perry from the big o    but thats only because your so damn important here on layitlow
> *



don't hide who are you man


----------



## 29tudor (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 2 2008, 11:38 AM~10997723
> *to be honest we strted that frame 2 years ago..what looked like a good idea at the time..we are more than likely gonna cut them off and put the factory ones back on
> *


shut up jeff :angry: this thread is about perry now :biggrin:


----------



## 29tudor (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS+Jul 2 2008, 11:26 AM~10997643-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: anyone else see the irony here :cheesy:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@Jul 2 2008, 12:39 PM~10997728
> *shut up jeff  :angry: this thread is about perry now  :biggrin:
> *



hell yea lets make it about me lolol

got a pretty good idea who this is


----------



## 29tudor (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jul 2 2008, 11:39 AM~10997724
> *don't hide who are you man
> *


 :cheesy: i dont even no you lol i just read some of your post and dude said 

"what the fuck did you crush that car for perry" lmao so i assume yorur name is perry and why did yu crush that thing it look straight


----------



## 29tudor (Nov 7, 2005)

:0 ok back to jeff'''''''''''''''''''''''''' wtf kind of name is kingfish were did that come from


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@Jul 2 2008, 12:42 PM~10997753
> *:cheesy:  i dont even no you lol i just read some of your post and dude said
> 
> "what the fuck did you crush that car for perry"  lmao so i assume yorur name is perry    and why did yu crush that thing it look straight
> *



it had it's days but they were over


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@Jul 2 2008, 12:40 PM~10997735
> *:uh:  anyone else see the irony here  :cheesy:
> *


the irony of tryin something..never nothin wrong with that


----------



## 29tudor (Nov 7, 2005)

:happysad: still lokked nice to be crushed but i guess as high as metel is paying hell i may junk my daily if it goes up more


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@Jul 2 2008, 12:42 PM~10997753
> *:cheesy:  i dont even no you lol i just read some of your post and dude said
> 
> "what the fuck did you crush that car for perry"  lmao so i assume yorur name is perry    and why did yu crush that thing it look straight
> *



too many years of this 









says the dirty south and talk like a white guy so ...what's the deal


----------



## 29tudor (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 2 2008, 11:44 AM~10997773
> *the irony of tryin something..never nothin wrong with that
> *


this is tru sorta have you ever tried anal or even tht fish shit chinese people eat raw neather of those would be good to try i am sure


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@Jul 2 2008, 12:43 PM~10997764
> *:0  ok  back to jeff'''''''''''''''''''''''''' wtf kind of name is kingfish  were did that come from
> *


its my homies shop name


----------



## 29tudor (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jul 2 2008, 11:47 AM~10997785
> *too many years of this
> 
> 
> ...


o shizle my nizzle thenks fer the remind i fergot i was black since i live in the dirty dirty ya herd my ***** tell me that ant the same car you crushed gotts to be playin a joke on this *****


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

that's it cuz


----------



## 29tudor (Nov 7, 2005)

i gots to go see my PO so i bump gums with you cats in a bit if he dont have me piss in a cup that is and if he does seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ya in 2 to 4


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

At least now theres a fish topic so maybe he will stay out of the other hydraulic topics.


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jul 2 2008, 11:51 AM~10997358
> *He's on here postin on every topic tellin people what to do to there car.but there own cars dont do shit but chip out .
> *


WHAT YOU GOT HOMIE! POST UR CAR/TRUCK
TTT FOR THE HOMIES AT "KINGFISH CUSTOMS"

LIL VIC 
ROLLERZ ONLY CENTRAL CALI
BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS#1


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jul 2 2008, 01:04 PM~10997897
> *At least now theres a fish topic so maybe he will stay out of the other hydraulic topics.
> *


naw bitch imma be all over this motherfucker..u don't like it get the fuck out...


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Jul 2 2008, 12:38 PM~10998115
> *WHAT YOU GOT HOMIE! POST UR CAR/TRUCK
> TTT FOR THE HOMIES AT "KINGFISH CUSTOMS"
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

im surprised no one has replied to lil vic


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Jul 2 2008, 12:38 PM~10998115
> *WHAT YOU GOT HOMIE! POST UR CAR/TRUCK
> TTT FOR THE HOMIES AT "KINGFISH CUSTOMS"
> 
> ...


Come on are you kiddy me I was part of the red's team for ten plus years I owned the yellow truck that was a sinlge pump champ for many years .I owned the white towncar that put it down in nor-cal and the cars in l a still puttin in work.All work done by myself with help from Tom and Mikey never had to pay a shop to build my shit .


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jul 2 2008, 01:54 PM~10998218
> *Come on are you kiddy me I was part of the red's team for ten plus years I owned the yellow truck that was a sinlge pump champ for many years .I owned the white towncar that put it down in nor-cal and the cars in l a still puttin in work.All work done by myself with help from Tom and Mikey never had to pay a shop to build my shit .
> *


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 2 2008, 12:42 PM~10998141
> *naw bitch imma be all over this motherfucker..u don't like it get the fuck out...
> *


Naw Bro dont get it twisted the only bitch is you .Not e-bang just keepin it real.If you don't like it I dont give a fuck.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jul 2 2008, 01:58 PM~10998238
> *Naw Bro dont get it twisted the only bitch is you .Not e-bang just keepin it real.If you don't like it I dont give a fuck.
> *


sorry homie I don't do no e thuggin on here or in life period..not my thing...if u wanna kep it real then why u trash talkin someone who tryies to help those out who don't have the knowledge or help in their area...what all this bullshit cuz what I try helping those people out..u aint keepin it real...all ur doin is showing what an ass u r for talkin shit about someone tryin o lend a hand to other riders...just like how u had help with ur cars....if ur such the builder over there then instead of shit talkin about me..put ur efforts into helping other homies out..or trash talk me and help out..atleast u can pass along ur knowledge just as I am doin...either way keep it REAL and help instead of some bullshit over me helping people out


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 2 2008, 02:18 PM~10998373
> *sorry homie I don't do no e thuggin on here or in life period..not my thing...if u wanna kep it real then why u trash talkin someone who tryies to help those out who don't have the knowledge or help in their area...what all this bullshit cuz what I try helping those people out..u aint keepin it real...all ur doin is showing what an ass u r for talkin shit about someone tryin o lend a hand to other riders...just like how u had help with ur cars....if ur such the builder over there then instead of shit talkin about me..put ur efforts into helping other homies out..or trash talk me and help out..atleast u can pass along ur knowledge just as I am doin...either way keep it REAL and help instead of some bullshit over me helping people out
> *


 :tears: :tears:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jul 2 2008, 01:54 PM~10998218
> *Come on are you kiddy me I was part of the red's team for ten plus years I owned the yellow truck that was a sinlge pump champ for many years .I owned the white towncar that put it down in nor-cal and the cars in l a still puttin in work.with help from Tom and Mikey never had to pay a shop to build my shit .
> *


GET YOUR SHIT ST8 HOMIE LOL LOL WE RUNNIN THIZZ SHIT. WHAT YOU GOT HOMIE I GOT A GRAND WANNA HOPP LOL LETS DO THIZZ


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Jul 2 2008, 02:26 PM~10998452
> *GET YOUR SHIT ST8 HOMIE  LOL LOL WE RUNNIN THIZZ SHIT. WHAT YOU GOT HOMIE I GOT A GRAND WANNA HOPP LOL LETS DO THIZZ
> *


 :0


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jul 2 2008, 02:28 PM~10998466
> *:0
> *


THATS REAL TALK HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

CHECK IT FOR ALL WHO WANNA HOPP ITS GOING DOWN THIS SUNDAY IN FREZNO THEIRS A LIL HOPP OFF OVER THERE IMA SUPPORT SO IF YOU GOT WHAT IT TAKES TO BEAT THIS HOPPER OR THAT HOPPER COME GET IT!
CASHHHHHHHHHH PAYOUT


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 2 2008, 01:18 PM~10998373
> *sorry homie I don't do no e thuggin on here or in life period..not my thing...if u wanna kep it real then why u trash talkin someone who tryies to help those out who don't have the knowledge or help in their area...what all this bullshit cuz what I try helping those people out..u aint keepin it real...all ur doin is showing what an ass u r for talkin shit about someone tryin o lend a hand to other riders...just like how u had help with ur cars....if ur such the builder over there then instead of shit talkin about me..put ur efforts into helping other homies out..or trash talk me and help out..atleast u can pass along ur knowledge just as I am doin...either way keep it REAL and help instead of some bullshit over me helping people out
> *


I dont help people out cuz if you pass on advise to people and it dont work out for them you catch the blame your look like an ass.As far as you helping people out should't you get your cars to work before pass on any advise.


----------



## SilverServer81 (Oct 19, 2007)

:0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i hear a lot of wolf tickts being sold i know every one on here and im reading a lot of true stuff, every one here is on there own level


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Jul 2 2008, 02:29 PM~10998479
> *THATS REAL TALK HOMIE! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 2 2008, 02:38 PM~10998552
> *i hear a lot of wolf tickts being sold  i know every one on here  and im reading a lot of true stuff, every one here is on there own level
> *


HEYYYYYYYYY :angry: U DONT KNO MEE :biggrin: :biggrin: WHATS GOOD BRO


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jul 2 2008, 02:32 PM~10998507
> *I dont help people out cuz if you pass on advise to people and it dont work out for them you catch the blame your look like an ass.As far as you helping people out should't you get your cars to work before pass on any advise.
> *


homie I have not one time on here to claim my car is workin to what it should be..I've even said not to take what my car does to be what they should go off of...I know I have some things to work out on it..just cuz mine aint hittin 40's plus doesn't mean shit..my help I give it on how to fix problems with their own cars or things to try...I've never claimed something that isn't true


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Jul 2 2008, 01:26 PM~10998452
> *GET YOUR SHIT ST8 HOMIE  LOL LOL WE RUNNIN THIZZ SHIT. WHAT YOU GOT HOMIE I GOT A GRAND WANNA HOPP LOL LETS DO THIZZ
> *


 :roflmao: Hop angainst what that orange truck .truck are suppose to be single pump.. your's is two to the nose extra battery under the rack loaded with laed reverse supension chop rear frame and you double switch it . :roflmao: that shit would have been cool back in the day but now its a joke not even a circus car.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jul 2 2008, 02:42 PM~10998603
> *:roflmao: Hop angainst what that orange truck .truck are suppose to be single pump.. your's is two to the nose extra battery under the rack loaded with laed reverse supension chop rear frame and you double switch it . :roflmao: that shit would have been cool back in the day but now its a joke not even a circus car.
> *


----------



## SilverServer81 (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jul 2 2008, 02:42 PM~10998603
> *:roflmao: Hop angainst what that orange truck .truck are suppose to be single pump.. your's is two to the nose extra battery under the rack loaded with laed reverse supension chop rear frame and you double switch it . :roflmao: that shit would have been cool back in the day but now its a joke not even a circus car.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jul 2 2008, 02:42 PM~10998603
> *:roflmao: Hop angainst what that orange truck .truck are suppose to be single pump.. your's is two to the nose extra battery under the rack loaded with laed reverse supension chop rear frame and you double switch it . :roflmao: that shit would have been cool back in the day but now its a joke not even a circus car.
> *


BITCH EXTRA W8T LOL WHO WAS THE ONE WHO BROKE A TRAILER WITH ALL THAT W8T LOL LOL COME ON DOG I GOT 14 BATT NONE ARE DOUBLE STACKED AND LEAD LOL HAHAHA ALL POWER BABY WE DONT RUN 

LEDS HYDRAULICS ITS BLACK MAGIC


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Jul 2 2008, 01:40 PM~10998576
> *HEYYYYYYYYY :angry:  U DONT KNO MEE :biggrin:  :biggrin: WHATS GOOD BRO
> *


It's funny you claim bmh but they dont claim you ..o pay your bmh bill. :0


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Jul 2 2008, 01:46 PM~10998631
> *BITCH EXTRA W8T LOL WHO WAS THE ONE WHO BROKE A TRAILER WITH ALL THAT W8T LOL LOL COME ON DOG I GOT 14 BATT NONE ARE DOUBLE STACKED AND LEAD LOL HAHAHA ALL POWER BABY WE DONT RUN
> 
> LEDS HYDRAULICS ITS BLACK MAGIC
> *


super show...


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

anyone else like to comment :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jul 2 2008, 02:46 PM~10998633
> *It's funny you claim bmh but they dont claim you ..o pay your bmh bill. :0
> *


I KNO U AINT TALKIN TO ME LOL BILL HAHAHA GOOD ONE!


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jul 2 2008, 02:48 PM~10998654
> *super show...
> *


ILL BE THERE WILL U LOL LOL LOL


----------



## SilverServer81 (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jul 2 2008, 02:46 PM~10998633
> *It's funny you claim bmh but they dont claim you ..o pay your bmh bill. :0
> *


OWNED


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

fresno we can see whats up i have a dump all be in the pit anyone else ?


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 2 2008, 02:50 PM~10998671
> *fresno we can see whats up  i have a dump all be in the pit anyone else ?
> *


ILL BE THIER ITS THIS WEEKEND TIM U COMMIN BRO!


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SilverServer81_@Jul 2 2008, 02:50 PM~10998668
> *OWNED
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: NO ONE HERE!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Jul 2 2008, 01:40 PM~10998576
> *HEYYYYYYYYY :angry:  U DONT KNO MEE :biggrin:  :biggrin: WHATS GOOD BRO
> *


bring a bbq pit to fresno :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Jul 2 2008, 01:52 PM~10998683
> *ILL BE THIER ITS THIS WEEKEND TIM U COMMIN BRO!
> *


no just the super show there aint any thing in my trunk its all on the garage floor


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 2 2008, 02:55 PM~10998697
> *bring a bbq pit to fresno :biggrin:
> *


ITS AT A PIZZA PARLOR!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i allready owe pizza's


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 2 2008, 02:57 PM~10998721
> *i allready owe pizza's
> *


THATS RIGHT LOL FOR ME LETTIN U USE MY NITRO TANK LOL DAMN THANKS FOR REMINDING ME LOL LOL


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 2 2008, 01:57 PM~10998721
> *i allready owe pizza's
> *


You sure do.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

no that was beer


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jul 2 2008, 02:01 PM~10998748
> *You sure do.
> *


dont forget i won last at sam's


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 2 2008, 02:04 PM~10998775
> *dont forget i won last at sam's
> *


 :roflmao: was that in 2001


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jul 2 2008, 03:05 PM~10998790
> *:roflmao: was that in 2001
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: DAMNNNNNN


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS+Jul 2 2008, 12:38 PM~10997723-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who taught you how to real talk, Ron while he was building your truck?

Was it a package deal?

You should have got the switch hitting lesions instead of the real talk class.


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

Fuck you--Fuck you--Your cool--Fuck you--and I'm out.


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jul 2 2008, 03:12 PM~10998840
> *Here is my two cents;
> 
> What I have seen Kingfish needs to dial in his own car before he passes around here say as advice.
> ...


LOOK HERE DOG U AINT DOING NO DAMAGE WITH THAT GREEN ELCO LOL KEEP TAKIN BUT WHEN WE IN THE BAY AREA NONE OF U CHUMPS SAY SHIT LOL LOL AND THATS REAL TALK LOL


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 2 2008, 03:04 PM~10998775
> *dont forget i won last at sam's
> *


 That was your only win this year :0 

Actualy that win was last year in Dec 07  

Plan on any wins this years :dunno:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Jul 2 2008, 03:19 PM~10998899
> *LOOK HERE DOG U AINT DOING NO DAMAGE WITH THAT GREEN ELCO LOL KEEP TAKIN BUT WHEN WE IN THE BAY AREA NONE OF U CHUMPS SAY SHIT LOL LOL AND THATS REAL TALK LOL
> *


 

How much you paid and still owe

The only chump I see is you and watch what you say because I will be in Fresno and we will meet face to face


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jul 2 2008, 03:25 PM~10998937
> *How much you paid and still owe
> 
> The only chump I see is you and watch what you say because I will be in Fresno and we will meet face to face
> *


GOOD ILL BE THERE TOO DONT FORGET ITS THIS WEEKEND! BRING WHAT U GOT THATS DOING SOOOOO MUCH AND UMM I DONT HAVE TO WATCH WHAT I SAY I GOT PPL LOL LOL LOL


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Jul 2 2008, 03:28 PM~10998961
> *GOOD ILL BE THERE TOO DONT FORGET ITS THIS WEEKEND! BRING WHAT U GOT THATS DOING SOOOOO MUCH AND UMM I DONT HAVE TO WATCH WHAT I SAY I GOT PPL LOL LOL LOL
> *


you got ppl....he is telling you ,not your ppl :roflmao: :roflmao: run to your friends


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Jul 2 2008, 03:19 PM~10998899
> *LOOK HERE DOG U AINT DOING NO DAMAGE WITH THAT GREEN ELCO LOL KEEP TAKIN BUT WHEN WE IN THE BAY AREA NONE OF U CHUMPS SAY SHIT LOL LOL AND THATS REAL TALK LOL
> *


havnt seen you once here :uh:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

kingfish is pretty smart. he's my automobile counselor, lol


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

I'll give it to you Kingfish, you've had my back from time to time with our customers, you know alot about our product!! Good looking out!!! :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jul 2 2008, 02:21 PM~10998918
> *That was your only win this year :0
> 
> Actualy that win was last year in Dec 07
> ...


na i have no plans on winning but all be damed to come in last


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

fish knows his shit period and when ever ppl goin through some shit he always their to give advice and not hate and no matter how ridiculious the question is thats some real shit........PPL STOP HATIN :yes: .


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

watup tim you taking all this in man lets keep it all gravy i dont need nobody givin me problems imma family based person like i said before i do this for fun n i dont do this for the money. Tim started out as a customer but now hes a homie this is wat i do it for stuff like that. vics hela cool peeps too, man m not down with confrontations thats not my style m jus tryn to get more cars to the streets. on that note m gona smoke sumthin


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

thanx ms bmh u kno we luv u


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

good lookin P.A. good lookin n all respect


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jul 2 2008, 03:01 PM~10999171
> *watup tim you taking all this in man lets keep it all gravy i dont need nobody givin me problems imma family based person like i said before i do this for fun n i dont do this for the money. Tim started out as a customer but now hes a homie this is wat i do it for stuff like that. vics hela cool peeps too, man m not down with confrontations thats not my style m jus tryn to get more cars to the streets. on that note m gona smoke sumthin
> *


it is all gravy like i siad every one in here is on there own level ,,,,, and fresno super show is comeing up and every one can bring what they got to the pit like i said i now every one on here i think im the only rookie with a hopper


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jul 2 2008, 02:05 PM~10998790
> *:roflmao: was that in 2001
> *


 :twak: you got jokes hurry you can hop this year at sam's too


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jul 2 2008, 03:57 PM~10999145
> *I'll give it to you Kingfish, you've had my back from time to time with our customers, you know alot about our product!! Good looking out!!!  :biggrin:
> *



ive always got ur back. and always glad to help out. cuz you guys always help me out when i need it as well


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jul 2 2008, 03:12 PM~10998840
> *Here is my two cents;
> 
> What I have seen Kingfish needs to dial in his own car before he passes around here say as advice.
> ...


thanks homie. like i said before i never said my car was top dog. i just try to help others out just as i have been helped as well. i know i need to work on my car still and ive always been the 1st to say it. ive never said my car was something its not. and yes i do have family to take care of here... and its hard to do things without having money to do it. you have a lot more experience on me.. ive never claimed to know everything, but at the same time i have helped many. and no 1 can deny that.


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 2 2008, 03:32 PM~10998991
> *havnt seen you once here :uh:
> *


lol u must not read your guys local paper lol the "montery hearld" lol lol
<<<<<<<<<<<that pic was taken in salinas lol come on dog! 
live up to your signature we are leaders not followerz lol get off his jock lol lol


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

I KNOW I AM GETTING IN SOMETHING I REALLY SHOULDN'T BUT I GOT TO GIVE IT KINGFISH, I DON'T KNOW THE DUDE PROPABLY WONT EVER MEET HIM, BUT HE KNOWS HIS SHIT.MUCH RESPECT FOR ALL THE ADVICE AND HELP!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Jul 2 2008, 04:25 PM~10999340
> *lol u must not read your guys local paper lol the "montery hearld" lol lol
> <<<<<<<<<<<that pic was taken in salinas lol come on dog!
> live up to your signature  we are leaders not followerz lol get off his jock lol lol
> *


Montery isnt the BAY AREA, so educate yourself.
You talking about some one else "Jocking"?!?!?!
Word of advice, those that live in glasshouses shouldnt throw stones.


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 2 2008, 04:41 PM~10999453
> *Montery isnt the BAY AREA, so educate yourself.
> You talking about some one else "Jocking"?!?!?!
> Word of advice, those that live in glasshouses shouldnt throw stones.
> *


the show was in salinas


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

hell lets be honest about it..even if my car did hit 40's then the next person would say its only doin 40's. the respect that I've earned on here isn't from the amount of inches my car does, its from helping others out...we all know building a hopper takes puttin in things and taking out things..getting the right components to work with a car...I've gone thru quite a bit of trial and error..but we all know shit aint cheap...I always ask those who have more knowledge than me for advice when im out of ideas...and if I did get into the 40's id still be the same person tryin to help Nother person out


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 2 2008, 04:48 PM~10999500
> *hell lets be honest about it..even if my car did hit 40's then the next person would say its only doin 40's.  the respect that I've earned on here isn't  from the amount of inches my car does, its from helping others out...we all know building a hopper takes puttin in things and taking out things..getting the right components to work with a car...I've gone thru quite a bit of trial and error..but we all know shit aint cheap...I always ask those who have more knowledge than me for advice when im out of ideas...
> *


AND THATS WHY IM A HAPPY PAYNG CUSTOMER @ BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS! DONT HAVE TYME 2 BUILD A HOPPER WITH SKOOL COMMIN UP!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Jul 2 2008, 04:25 PM~10999340
> *lol u must not read your guys local paper lol the "montery hearld" lol lol
> <<<<<<<<<<<that pic was taken in salinas lol come on dog!
> live up to your signature  we are leaders not followerz lol get off his jock lol lol
> *


montery? lol :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: Not the bay area dum ass


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Jul 2 2008, 04:44 PM~10999474
> *the show was in salinas
> *


Salinas isnt the Bay Area DUM Ass :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## 77lincoln818 (Jul 2, 2008)

:0


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

:0


----------



## RIDIN-SLOW (Feb 8, 2006)

kingfish keep giving advise homie :thumbsup: shit i know i'll need more in the future, thanks for your help!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN-SLOW_@Jul 2 2008, 08:47 PM~11001138
> *kingfish keep giving advise homie :thumbsup: shit i know i'll need more in the future, thanks for your help!!
> *


ANYTIME HOMIE


----------



## 77lincoln818 (Jul 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 2 2008, 06:57 PM~11001224
> *ANYTIME HOMIE
> *


WRITE A BOOK


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

KINGFISH seems like the truth, as far as i recall he has never got on here and claimed his car nor his shop to be the best. but he is one of the only people that will tell you truthfully about his trial and error. which in turn gives others a better place to start from. keep it up homie! uffin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 77lincoln818_@Jul 2 2008, 09:57 PM~11001760
> *WRITE A BOOK
> *


dont need to theres one out there SCIENCE OF HYDRAULICS good book from what i hear.


----------



## 77lincoln818 (Jul 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 2 2008, 08:29 PM~11002096
> *dont need to theres one out there  SCIENCE OF HYDRAULICS  good book from what i hear.
> *


IS THAT WHERE YOU LEARNED ALL THIS STUFF AND WHERE CAN I GET THIS BOOK AT ?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 77lincoln818_@Jul 2 2008, 10:31 PM~11002115
> *IS THAT WHERE YOU LEARNED ALL THIS STUFF AND WHERE CAN I GET THIS BOOK AT ?
> *



not sure where u can get the book at. i know someone will be able to give u that info. as far as me no i didnt get the book. i learned by experience and gained knowledge from watchin my homie work on it and he taught me a lot. then ive learned more from ron over at bmh and the homie mufasa on here as well.


----------



## juiced79regal (Sep 22, 2007)

All this shit talking is bull shit part of being a lowrider is helping people out. all kingfish is doing is just that so why do people feel the need for this shit talking topic. the way i see it if people don't like the fact that he post's so many reply's then why not find another topic to read. But can anyone say that any of his advise didn't help! So fish keep up the reply's :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Jul 2 2008, 01:50 PM~10998667
> *ILL BE THERE WILL U LOL LOL LOL
> *


when did you qualify? or are you going to show the truck?


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

DONT HATE THE PLAYA HATE THE GAME 
KEEP IT UP KINGFISH YOUR DOING THE RIGHT THING.
NO PICS OF THERE STUFF SO IT DIDNT HAPPEN LOL


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 2 2008, 11:31 PM~11002630
> *when did you qualify? or are you going to show the truck?
> *


HERE WE GO AGAIN U KNO WHAT HIMBONE I AINT EVEN GONNA START WITH U HOMIE!
IF I DONT MAKE IT IN PORTLAND IM GO SUPPORT MY CLUB.


----------



## KingofCali (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jul 2 2008, 01:06 PM~10997475
> *actually theres two of us so who r u talking to?   m not trippin but sounds like your puttin us on blast, man m not taking this to serious. my homie is on here alot he gives out cool advice on the stuff he knows how to do. and if u think about it all he or i 4 that matter is doin is answering a question to the best of our knowledge, you can talk about our cars but wat r u doin to try to help the lowrider community. i build cars to have fun n make friends not to makemoney
> *


Thats what this forum is about..Questions and anwsers.Lowride'n is about helping and working together.Kingfish helped me alot.so 2 thumbs up to K.F. and 2 middle fingers up to the haters


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

WHUTTUP MAFUCKIN KING FISH
YOUR A GOOD HELP AND TECH SPECIALIST HOMIE,,EVEN AT 2 IN THE FUCKIN MORNIN WHEN NO OTHER IS UP IN THIS BITCH !!!!!!!
FUCK THEM HATERZ!!! AINT GOT NOTHIN ELSE TO DO BUT BE PISSED CUZ THEY DONT KNOW HOW TO GET THERE OWN HANDS IN THERE CARZ!!
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAA!!!!!!!!
IF THERE HATING ON YOU AND MOTHERFUCKERS DONT EVEN KNOW YOU!
THAT MEANS YOUR DOING A GOOD JOB :thumbsup:


----------



## ernbleez (Sep 12, 2007)

thanks king fish you helped me out a few times on here. you have answered a lot of questions for guys that like to work on their own shit. everyone knows the more stuff you know how to fix, it just gets cheaper for you. your still gonna spend money. keep doin what you do


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KingofCali_@Jul 3 2008, 12:12 AM~11003301
> *Thats what this forum is about..Questions and anwsers.Lowride'n is about helping and working together.Kingfish helped me alot.so 2 thumbs up to K.F. and 2 middle fingers up to the haters
> *


amen :biggrin: me too keep holdin it down fish


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

thanks homies. im still here helping anyone and everyone.. everyone has their opinions and are entitled to express them and everyone can see how much theirs are worth. a whole forum dedicated to me cuz i help people out. all they are doing his helping the name KINGFISH CUSTOMS out. everyone who knows me knows i dont bullshit no one. and thats why people will either come to some of us who on here that actually help people out and then theirs people who will trust us with lifting or building their cars... our name isnt black magic or pro hopper or the other big companies. we are 2 friends who build people cars. people will ask if theres anyone in the norcal area to lift my car and i gaurentee the name KINGFISH CUSTOMS will be mentioned and all this forum did was help the name out even more cuz of all the homies on here who have our backs including my favorite jokester on the phone MS BLACK MAGIC


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 3 2008, 11:23 AM~11005761
> *thanks homies.  im still here helping anyone and everyone
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

sjdeuce and his fuckin smileys all in this topic
:machinegun: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Jul 2 2008, 02:28 PM~10998961
> *GOOD ILL BE THERE TOO DONT FORGET ITS THIS WEEKEND! BRING WHAT U GOT THATS DOING SOOOOO MUCH AND UMM I DONT HAVE TO WATCH WHAT I SAY I GOT PPL LOL LOL LOL
> *


Coward! Maybe u call shots in orange cove :roflmao: . It's muthafuckas like u that become statistics.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Jul 2 2008, 01:38 PM~10998115
> *WHAT YOU GOT HOMIE! POST UR CAR/TRUCK
> TTT FOR THE HOMIES AT "KINGFISH CUSTOMS"
> 
> ...


...MY OG HOMIE FROM AZLTLAN IMPERIALS BEEN PUTTING IT DOWN FOR YEARS. THIS SHOULD BE GOOD.  


> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS+Jul 2 2008, 01:42 PM~10998141-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK OFF.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jul 3 2008, 02:27 AM~11003601
> *WHUTTUP MAFUCKIN KING FISH
> YOUR A GOOD HELP AND TECH SPECIALIST HOMIE,,EVEN AT 2 IN THE FUCKIN MORNIN WHEN NO OTHER IS UP IN THIS BITCH !!!!!!!
> FUCK THEM HATERZ!!! AINT GOT NOTHIN ELSE TO DO BUT BE PISSED CUZ THEY DONT KNOW HOW TO GET THERE OWN HANDS IN THERE CARZ!!HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAA!!!!!!!!
> ...



REALLY CUZ I THINK IT'S THE EXACT OPPISITE 
FROM THAT I THINK IT'S THE PEOPLE THAT ARE ABOUT SOMETHING AND KNOW SOME SHIT THAT HE ANNOYS THE [email protected] OUT OF ...

IT'S THE REST OF YOU THAT DON'T KNOW IF WHAT HE IS TELLING YOU 
IS HELPING YOU OR NOT ARE THE ONE'S KISSING HIS ASS

PERSONALLY I DON'T GIVE A SHIT IF HIS CAR WORKS OR NOT SHIT IS ANNOYING


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jul 3 2008, 12:37 PM~11005860
> *sjdeuce and his fuckin smileys all in this topic
> :machinegun:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jul 3 2008, 02:27 AM~11003601
> *WHUTTUP MAFUCKIN KING FISH
> YOUR A GOOD HELP AND TECH SPECIALIST HOMIE,,EVEN AT 2 IN THE FUCKIN MORNIN WHEN NO OTHER IS UP IN THIS BITCH !!!!!!!
> FUCK THEM HATERZ!!! AINT GOT NOTHIN ELSE TO DO BUT BE PISSED CUZ THEY DONT KNOW HOW TO GET THERE OWN HANDS IN THERE CARZ!!
> ...


your on his jock to help you... :roflmao: 








these shit needs jesus.
Its a fucken Regal :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: 
Do you swallow also?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Jul 3 2008, 01:57 PM~11006524
> *Coward! Maybe u call shots in orange cove :roflmao: . It's muthafuckas like u that become statistics.
> *


Everyone is a bad Ass over the Internet...Beleave me...I check Alot of fools in person...Then they dont know who i am or talking about.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 3 2008, 03:44 PM~11007334
> *Everyone is a bad Ass over the Internet...Beleave me...I check Alot of fools in person...Then they dont know who i am or talking about.
> *



YEA SHIT HAS WENT DOWN LIKE THAT OVER HERE A COUPLE OF TIMES 
MOFO'S GET AMNISHIA REAL QUICK ..


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

Its the INTERNET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. Why you guys get all ButtHurt?


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

people must be bored to come on here and start shit on LIL about some stupid shit... dude weather there wrong on right there postings are not hurting or killing anybody, so whats the big deal?


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 3 2008, 02:42 PM~11007316
> *your on his jock to help you... :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


EH DUECE MAKE YOURSELF USEFULL let me get those headlight bezels i seen your profile you fat susage eatin muthafucka stop hatin on my man fish its almost the 4th go get a burger :thumbsup:


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

wad up kingfish good people, known meno who is the shop owner for dam near 10 years, from back in the evil wayz car club, we were all in it, i was a youngster, and him, leland, and big frank, and some others, taught me the game of lowriding and hydraulics, i learned alot from them, and even ventured off in the hydraulic, and air ride business myself. they do good work, and im sure they can hit more inches, but have alot of years in this game. i rememeber back in the days when we used to hit shows. and have hella fun, and hit switches all day. now we older and still do the same thing, and all kingfish(jeff) who has kicked it with meno alot and learned alot from him, does is help out on here, maybe to much, but now shit, what is the forum for, help on your lowrider right, so how can u hate on someone who always has help to give, keep it up dog, and dont stop because of these haters on here. And dam there is a lot on here. Stay up, and next time we see each other, we smoke a fatty


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by royalts-car-club_@Jul 3 2008, 06:32 PM~11008401
> *:biggrin:
> 
> EH DUECE MAKE YOURSELF USEFULL let me get those headlight bezels i seen your profile you fat susage eatin muthafucka stop hatin on my man fish its almost the 4th go get a burger  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

... hno:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by royalts-car-club_@Jul 3 2008, 06:32 PM~11008401
> *:biggrin:
> 
> EH DUECE MAKE YOURSELF USEFULL let me get those headlight bezels i seen your profile you fat susage eatin muthafucka stop hatin on my man fish its almost the 4th go get a burger  :thumbsup:
> *


HEY DUMB FUCK THATS NOT EVEN MY RIDE..LOL..AND THATS NOT ME IN THE PROFILE....HATEN ON WHAT? YOU DUMB FUCKS THAT NEED HELP MAKIN YOUR SELF LOOK STUPID... :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao:
NOW I KNOW WHY YOU NEED HELP LOOK @ YOU SHIT :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 3 2008, 09:58 PM~11009668
> *wad up kingfish good people, known meno who is the shop owner for dam near 10 years, from back in the evil wayz car club, we were all in it,  i was a youngster, and him, leland, and big frank, and some others, taught me the game of lowriding and hydraulics, i learned alot from them, and even ventured off in the hydraulic, and air ride business myself.  they do good work, and im sure they can hit more inches, but have alot of years in this game. i rememeber back in the days when we used to hit shows. and have hella fun, and hit switches all day. now we older and still do the same thing, and all kingfish(jeff) who has kicked it with meno alot and learned alot from him,  does is help out on here, maybe to much, but now shit, what is the forum for, help on your lowrider right, so how can u hate on someone who always has help to give, keep it up dog, and dont stop because of these haters on here. And dam there is a lot on here. Stay up, and next time we see each other, we smoke a fatty
> *


THIS IS COMIN FROM SOMEONE THAT HAS A EURO :roflmao: :roflmao:
ARE YOU SERIOUS?








:roflmao: 







OKAY DOC


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

WHOS NEXT  :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 3 2008, 10:41 PM~11010315
> *WHOS NEXT   :biggrin:
> *


 ha haha hahahaaaaaa deush huh? north cali FUCK YOU !!!!!!!!
you check fools in person,,,what teenagers or whiteys??? pendego :biggrin: 
whos next? sound like your girlfriend at the last party i went to,,,


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

:roflmao: 

ive seen worse i rippin the shit out i got 4 more batteries and gettin a torro  i jus order arms from pitbull the names todd quote me on it pussy heres his #5023671956  READ THE FORUM ...BUILDING... KEY WORD what you got in progress :dunno: im in progress dont know what kind of cars you do but they dont come factory like that FYI :no: 



so your too do list
1.new glasses
2.new tampon
3.new girlfriend
4.and remember eat up fat boy hears my gift from me to you so you have 3 now


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by royalts-car-club_@Jul 3 2008, 11:31 PM~11010627
> *:roflmao:
> 
> ive seen worse i rippin the shit out i got 4 more batteries and gettin a torro   i jus order arms from pitbull the names todd quote me on it pussy heres his #5023671956   READ THE FORUM ...BUILDING... KEY WORD what you got in progress  :dunno:    im in progress dont know what kind of cars you do but they dont come factory like that FYI  :no:
> ...


ey homie dont even sweat that fat fuck,,,he's just mad at the world and needs to pick on people on the internet,,,what he needs to do is exercise and let that fat get outta his head,,he's prolly in a coma right now seen mcdonalds justgot robbed buy him


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

OVER ALL SAID AND DONE DEUCE YOUR A GOOD BOY,,WE NEED MORE PEOPLE LIKE YOU TO KEEP US ALERT,, AND BUSY,,THE MORE HATE WE GET THE MORE ATTENTION WE WILL DRAW,,,


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

damn 9 pages?


----------



## SCOOBY_SHAWNI (Apr 27, 2008)

KINGFISH_CUSTOMS, WHAT UP HOMIE JUST WANTED 2 THANK YOU FOR THE INFO ON MY RIDE, IT'S ALL GOOD, GOT THAT BRIDGE HOOKED UP , GRACIAS BRO ALRATO! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jul 4 2008, 12:20 AM~11010560
> *ha haha hahahaaaaaa deush huh? north cali FUCK YOU !!!!!!!!
> you check fools in person,,,what teenagers or whiteys??? pendego :biggrin:
> whos next? sound like your girlfriend at the last party i went to,,,
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by royalts-car-club_@Jul 4 2008, 12:31 AM~11010627
> *:roflmao:
> 
> ive seen worse i rippin the shit out i got 4 more batteries and gettin a torro   i jus order arms from pitbull the names todd quote me on it pussy heres his #5023671956   READ THE FORUM ...BUILDING... KEY WORD what you got in progress  :dunno:    im in progress dont know what kind of cars you do but they dont come factory like that FYI  :no:
> ...


 :0 but you still got a Regal :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jul 4 2008, 01:17 AM~11010900
> *OVER ALL SAID AND DONE DEUCE YOUR A GOOD BOY,,WE NEED MORE PEOPLE LIKE YOU TO KEEP US ALERT,, AND BUSY,,THE MORE HATE WE GET THE MORE ATTENTION WE WILL DRAW,,,
> *











whats wrong w/ this pic :roflmao: :roflmao: 
KINGFISH_CUSTOMS help him out please  
let me ask you, how many inches are you getting w/ this bad ass setup? :0 
47' 52' ? ? ? :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY_SHAWNI_@Jul 4 2008, 02:24 AM~11011201
> *KINGFISH_CUSTOMS, WHAT UP HOMIE JUST WANTED 2 THANK YOU FOR THE INFO ON MY RIDE, IT'S ALL GOOD, GOT THAT BRIDGE HOOKED UP , GRACIAS BRO ALRATO! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *



glad u got that bridge in.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jul 4 2008, 12:20 AM~11010560
> *ha haha hahahaaaaaa deush huh? north cali FUCK YOU !!!!!!!!
> you check fools in person,,,what teenagers or whiteys??? pendego :biggrin:
> whos next? sound like your girlfriend at the last party i went to,,,
> *


but everything i say is true...
















:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

:0  

hey dont be so mad, hopefully this makes you feel better :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by royalts-car-club_@Jul 4 2008, 01:04 PM~11013012
> *:0
> 
> hey dont be so mad, hopefully this makes you feel better :thumbsup:
> ...


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmask your mom...nevermind ill ask her
Go play w/ your g Body..Cheap Ass Lowrider. :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

Pennsylvania gangsta :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

i from N.Y maget


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by royalts-car-club_@Jul 4 2008, 01:30 PM~11013127
> *i from N.Y maget
> *


 :0 No wonder you Got a Regal :uh: :rofl: Thats Mr Maget


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

yeah your right maybe i should try somthing else  










:uh: decisions decisions :|


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by royalts-car-club_@Jul 4 2008, 01:54 PM~11013243
> *yeah your right maybe i should try somthing else
> 
> 
> ...


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Put one in your MOMs ass.


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

mama jokes cmon stay foucused :thumbsdown: try again


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

no ones car came from the factory with hydraulics or candy paint. no one put a set of hydraulics in a car and it busted out 40 plus inches. you had to fuck around with different components..basically everyone started somewhere. now we all have already busted homies balls on the concrete blocks. they actually found a guy under a car cuz the concrete blocks he used to steel some factory rims with bald tires off a caddy broke. killed his ass. but anyways homie SJDEUCE i respect your opinion about me and thats how u feel. but im not here for some bullshit over nothing. im here to help others out who may need suggestions on shit.. plain and simple


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

yeah you right fish i wont waste anymore time with this stupid shit


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

hummm


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*hey Kingfish,.. how about posting pics of your work to shut these kids up? or prove em right, whatever the case may be. i got the feeling you may quiet some folks  *


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

PROPS JEFF............10 PGS!!!!!!!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 4 2008, 10:33 PM~11015440
> *PROPS JEFF............10 PGS!!!!!!!!
> *


lol... dont get all jealous now lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jul 4 2008, 08:49 PM~11014928
> *hey Kingfish,.. how about posting pics of your work to shut these kids up? or prove em right, whatever the case may be. i got the feeling you may quiet some folks
> *



ive havent built 1 car myself. ive helped build them. and plus it wouldnt matter what cars were built...they have nothing better to do than to make a forum suggesting that i dont know what im talking about or doing on the notion that my personal vehicle is only hitting high 20's and low 30's inches. and ive let everyone know about it... not a secret about my car... if that was the case there would be MANY of people on here saying just that. but the people on here are saying the exact opposite. so let them say what they like about me or my car....u guys know me and what im about. and thats helping people with their cars. whether it be a hopper or a street car with some problems.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 3 2008, 10:30 PM~11010259
> *THIS IS COMIN FROM SOMEONE THAT HAS A EURO :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ARE YOU SERIOUS?
> 
> ...


so u trying to clown, yeah i got a euro now, when i was in the club i had a 83 monte carlo, clean as fuck, candy paint, lifted by me, pinstriped leafed up, had the interior done, and beat, with some chrome, sold that and flipped the euro that was my daily driver, which now wins best of show every where it goes, ive built them all, old schools, trucks, euros, and a hotrod or two, so u can clown, also got a 65 impala ss in the garage getting a full frame off, and currently drive a 07 yukon lowered on 26s which probably cost more then your car, dropped 45k on the yukon, and 6k on the wheels, which i also use to tow, what about u, what u drive, do u have a selection of keys when u wake up, can u decided what u feel like driving everyday, the EURO, the truck , or the old school, so keep clowning, u dont know me, and im sure i dont want to know u. so i might have a euro, but for a euro it clowns, and sitting on a 4 pump showtime setup, in a EURO. hitting 3 wheel front or back, ive known meno from kingfish hydraulics for a long time, and have learned alot from not only him but all the old evil wayz car club members, and now i have ventured of to other things, but i will always remember back in the days, when we were 50 members deep, and clowning at shows. so u can clown all u want, but we all been there and done that. so keep clowning, i do the clowning when i go to shows, might be a euro, but undefeated around hear, comes home with a sweepstakes check every time i take it out. peace and quit being a fucking hater,


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 4 2008, 06:59 PM~11014763
> *:wave:
> *


dam bro, u love weeenerss right, u need to get the one out your ass, and get a new pic, dam bro, u a ugly mofo, and post some pics of your car, and what u got in the trunk, talking all that shit, got alot of shit to talk on here, ever been to a car show, lets see some pics, ever built a hopper, better yet ever hit a switch, well heres your pic so everyone can see who u are. and i took this off your profile. so dont say its not u. 










and by the way, i might have a euro, but heres what i drive now and heres me driving it


















and better yet, heres how i tow, and my crib in the back, dont drool on yourself
get a napkin








and heres the 4pumper my piece of shit euro has, 








and heres the 42 inch plasma tv in the back seat of my euro, which is proably bigger then anything u have in your house








and heres my euro hitting a front 3 wheel








and heres my euro hitting a back 3 wheel








and heres one of the chrome undercarriage on my euro








and while im going off posting pics, lets post a pic, of my caddy converted chevy i just built and sold








and heres how many trophies i win at 1 show, came home, with 1st in class, best multi color in show, and best of show custom compact, with a check









just incase u missed the one of me towing heres some more








and heres another show where i came home with 4 awards








once u wipe the drool of your face, go ahead and think of what u gonna come back with, and dont be scared to post your pics, since u talk alot of shit, back it up, my point of my original post was, that these guys teached me about the world of lowriding, and helped me become what i become, so know if u want to hate, hate, but lets see where u are at in life, and what u drive, and build, or have built. dont just come on here and clown people, when u aint shit yourself, and i love the foodstamp pic in your avatar, u must have alot of experience with food stamps right, and hot dogs, well heres a fucking weener for u. dont suck to hard. :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 3 2008, 02:44 PM~11007334
> *Everyone is a bad Ass over the Internet...Beleave me...I check Alot of fools in person...Then they dont know who i am or talking about.
> *


and the only person acting bad ass on the internet is u. i didnt direct anything to u in my first reply, but u chose to clown on me, so who is thugging on the internet, i didnt direct nothing at u. u dont know me, and like i said i hope i dont ever know u, but u are like the people u talk about , bullshit on the internet dont got nothing to say in person, u got a problem with the euro i build next time u see me at a show, come say something to my face, dont talk shit on the internet, i also check fools in person, and they dont got shit to say, trust me bro, im not no bootsy as bitch just because i built a euro, step to me in person, and we will see who backs down, and who steps up, any time u feel froggy just leap, dont talk about it, be about it. fucking internet thug, and quit hating on kingfish, im still waiting to see what u have built, your work, and your car, dont be scared to post pics. i know u know how to post them, since u were smart enough, to upload my pic of my car on here. post some of yourself, and what u drive. And quit sipping on the haterade, sip on some grey goose, might loosen u up a bit, maybe not, im sure those hotdogs, make you loose. so stay away from the goose, u might wake up with a hotdog in your ass. :0


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

sjduesh brought this to himself therefore he's gotta have a good reason for his actions,,but doesnt seem he's grown,,,i think he just needs attention,,
i see he uses lots of smiley cuz he's unable to type just goes by pics,,
we live off hate sj, and like i said before,thanks for your hate support we just get stronger off that,,and it seems you eat a hot dog everytime you accomplish a hate crime,,,,


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

:yes: :werd:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 5 2008, 12:37 AM~11015981
> *and the only person acting bad ass on the internet is u. i didnt direct anything to u in my first reply, but u chose to clown on me, so who is thugging on the internet, i didnt direct nothing at u. u dont know me, and like i said i hope i dont ever know u, but u are like the people u talk about , bullshit on the internet dont got nothing to say in person, u got a  problem with the euro i build next time u see me at a show, come say something to my face, dont talk shit on the internet, i also check fools in person, and they dont got shit to say, trust me bro, im not no bootsy as bitch just because i built a euro, step to me in person, and we will see who backs down, and who steps up, any time u feel froggy just leap, dont talk about it, be about it. fucking internet thug, and quit hating on kingfish, im still waiting to see what u have built, your work, and your car, dont be scared to post pics. i know u know how to post them, since u were smart enough, to upload my pic of my car on here. post some of yourself, and what u drive. And quit sipping on the haterade, sip on some grey goose, might loosen u up a bit, maybe not, im sure those hotdogs, make you loose. so stay away from the goose, u might wake up with a hotdog in your ass.  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: mmmmmmmmmmmmm
okay 
But my Boy check you already.
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

Is that a rag top :roflmao: :roflmao: we dont live in the 80's :rofl: 
and the cheata OMG did your ugly ass Bitch put that in...Now thats Bitch shit Fucken ***.....
















And you still Have a Euro.. :roflmao: Thats Gangsta!  
Do you do drive bys in that?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

By the way that isnt me the Pic Dum fuck...But go head put that dude on blast  
Thats my Homie Juan. 
Better have some good come back.....Ill wont be able to check today ...But ill check 2marow. Better make me laugh and put more pics of your car.  and of my homie :biggrin: Have a Nice weekend...And ill see you at the Next show :biggrin:


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

Keep doing youre thing KF :thumbsup:


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Jul 5 2008, 08:28 AM~11016693
> *Keep doing youre thing KF :thumbsup:
> *


 X2.... Haven't had a chance to meet in person .But dude seems cool to me and knows what he's talking about....most of the time  :biggrin: Always gives good advise and isn't to proud to take advise


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

DAMN..............11 PGS........ :wow: 


GIVIN U A BUMP HEADING FOR 12............


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 5 2008, 07:02 AM~11016513
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: mmmmmmmmmmmmm
> okay
> But my Boy check you already.
> ...


oh your boy check me already, and who might that be, and when did he check me?? funny i got checked and dont know about it, i dont get checked bro, because unlike u, i dont go around talking shit about people i dont know. i been to many shows, and get along with everyone, never had a problem with anyone ever.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 5 2008, 07:08 AM~11016525
> *Is that a rag top :roflmao:  :roflmao: we dont live in the 80's :rofl:
> and the cheata OMG did your ugly ass Bitch put that in...Now thats Bitch shit Fucken ***.....
> 
> ...


ok thats a good come back, and ragtops aint from the 80s, dum fuck, hella cars got them, yeah the cheeta was gay, wont deny that, it was a last minute thing to cover up the stock suede, which was a little fucked up, but the bitches love the cheeta, cant deny that, reminds them of their pannys, but u would never know since u probably never seen a girls pannies before, but it has been replaced with white vinyl, and the only *** here is u. sorry bro i dont swing that way, straight, dont like hot dogs, and big weeners like u. and thats funny u say that pic is your friend, but is on your profile, come back with whatever u want, u like to play childish games on here, and u aint worth anyones time. so say whatever u want, still waiting to see pics of u and your car, dont got none right, got pics of dudes in cheeta suites but no pics of you or your whip. suck it easy, and i aint wasting no more time, on your bitch ass. 

look kingfish, bitches like this want to make this a big topic, tight shit, yo, your topic is getting bigger and bigger.


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

:werd: i went through the stupid shit with this idiot to your not the only one homie i guess he jus really board


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by royalts-car-club_@Jul 5 2008, 06:11 PM~11019041
> *:werd:  i went through the stupid shit with this idiot to your not the only one homie i guess he jus really board
> *


yep he hella bored, i was just trying to give my homie kingfish some props, since some people on here were dogging him, and this fool had to attack me dont even know me, still waiting to see pics of his car, and what he rolls, talking all that shit, lets see his rinky dink setup. all talk thats all he is, all talk.


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

4pumpedTL just owned that *****. :0 :0


----------



## Hound Dawg (May 2, 2008)

Kewl. :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 5 2008, 01:49 PM~11017679
> *DAMN..............11 PGS........ :wow:
> GIVIN U A BUMP HEADING FOR 12............
> *



thanks for the bump homie. but not sure it was needed lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Jul 5 2008, 12:58 PM~11017491
> *X2.... Haven't had a chance to meet in person .But dude seems cool to me and knows what he's talking about....most of the time   :biggrin:  Always gives good advise and isn't to proud to take advise
> *


and u know we be bullshitting with the ur GOODFELLAS club when they are out in modesto at local shows. you gonna make it to impalas & Newstyle shin dig?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Jul 5 2008, 09:28 AM~11016693
> *Keep doing youre thing KF :thumbsup:
> *



thanks homie.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

watup TL im still waitin on these pics of this guys ride and wat it do me n u been n this game 4 a long time and aint nobody gettin checked  n u kno m smokin one in your honor u always got my back bro


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

supreme wats goin on man i think i might have a fresh box chev 4 sale or trade if ur lookin n thanx for the support u know we all hav to deal with jokers sometimes


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Damn ,,, A bunch of bullshit ............ 



Dude has some good avice - Not what everyone will agree on but,,,, To the rookie - He does help them out alot...........


Who the fuck cares if they built something & the owner dialed it in -- Thats even better IMO because they didnt have to take over shit & take all the credit for it .................... Im sure there is a few people who would like to hit thier own switch.......................!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Fuck em Kingfish ,,,,,,, Do what you do & keep striving for better..........


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

ttt keep up the work kf


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

WHAT DOES ANYONE SUGGEST ABOUT COILS FOR A BIG BODY, I'M NOT BUILDING A HOPPER BUT DO WANT TO GET GOOD RESULTS... GRACIAS!


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jul 6 2008, 01:25 AM~11020766
> *watup TL im still waitin on these pics of this guys ride and wat it do me n u been n this game 4 a long time and aint nobody gettin checked  n u kno m smokin one in your honor u always got my back bro
> *


wad up dog, before the downtown fresno show on the 19th im gonna need u to come by and make me a short hardline, for my setup, just redid the pumps, and need a hardline going from the pump to the fitting on the back wall, i have a steel braided hose but i think the hardline would look way better, already bought the hardline and the fittings for them. your hardline skills are way better than mine, and i keep breaking them when i bend them, so this one is gonna have to be on u. probably that thursday or friday, either 17th or 18th ill hit u up when it gets closer


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 6 2008, 01:24 AM~11020760
> *and u know we be bullshitting with the ur GOODFELLAS club when they are out in modesto at local shows.  you gonna make it to impalas & Newstyle shin dig?
> *


 Probly not...I havent made it out to anything for a couple years now..I miss it. Need to get my shit together so I can get out there again....soon


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Jul 6 2008, 01:50 PM~11022703
> *WHAT DOES ANYONE SUGGEST ABOUT COILS FOR A BIG BODY, I'M NOT BUILDING A HOPPER BUT DO WANT TO GET GOOD RESULTS... GRACIAS!
> *




You want to hop it or what ??????????? Your saying 2 different things really - You dont want to hop it but you want good results if you do ...............



4 or 4.5 tons ......... to hop on 


2's on up to 3.5's if your not ........


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Jul 6 2008, 11:04 PM~11026258
> *You want to hop it or what ??????????? Your saying 2 different things really - You dont want to hop it but you want good results if you do ...............
> 4 or 4.5 tons ......... to hop on
> 2's on up to 3.5's  if your not ........
> *


ive had real good results with 3-3.5 tons if you want a nice bounce and decent ride. can do the 12-24" range with a single 5-6 batts... if you want more than that better get the 4.5's


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Jul 6 2008, 02:50 PM~11022703
> *WHAT DOES ANYONE SUGGEST ABOUT COILS FOR A BIG BODY, I'M NOT BUILDING A HOPPER BUT DO WANT TO GET GOOD RESULTS... GRACIAS!
> *


depending on how u want the car to ride. between 3.5 ton, 4 ton and 4.5 ton. but if ur really not trying to hop i would try the 3.5 ton.


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

I GUESS I DID SAY TWO THINGS, WHAT I MEANT TO SAY WAS THAT I WAS NOT BUIDING ANYTHING TO COMPETE WITH :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Jul 7 2008, 01:00 PM~11028960
> *I GUESS I DID SAY TWO THINGS, WHAT I MEANT TO SAY WAS THAT I WAS NOT BUIDING ANYTHING TO COMPETE WITH :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



then give the 3.5 tons a try


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

iM KIND NEW TO THIS, I AM RUNNING A #11, WITH A 1/2 INCH PORT, 8 BATTS., HOW SHOULD RUN THE BATTS. IN SERIES? 3 NOIDS ENOUGH?


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Jul 7 2008, 01:06 PM~11029004
> *iM KIND NEW TO THIS, I AM RUNNING A #11, WITH A 1/2 INCH PORT, 8 BATTS., HOW SHOULD  RUN THE BATTS. IN SERIES? 3 NOIDS ENOUGH?
> *


depends on what ur wanting to do with the pump. if ur hopping then yes 8 in series. and the solenoids u can put in a few different ways.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jul 3 2008, 12:37 PM~11005860
> *sjdeuce and his fuckin smileys all in this topic
> :machinegun:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Wow! hard core E-gangsta here! watch out, this bitch might do a type by!!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE+Jul 4 2008, 07:59 PM~11014763-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quit trying to act like you someone. bitches like you clean my tires!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 11 2008, 12:59 PM~11064707
> *Wow! hard core E-gangsta here! watch out, this bitch might do a type by!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

so were u ever gonna post some of ur ride pics SJduece?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jul 12 2008, 11:19 AM~11071488
> *so were u ever gonna post some of ur ride pics SJduece?
> *


go to the project topic and look for the topic sjduece. his screen name should give you an idea of his ride.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 12 2008, 03:53 PM~11073119
> *:biggrin:
> *


you coming to the lifes finest bbq tomorrow? I know how you san jo guys always say you get left out of things :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 12 2008, 05:20 PM~11073257
> *you coming to the lifes finest bbq tomorrow? I know how you san jo guys always say you get left out of things :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

:uh: this guy again i thought he gave up last time i seen him he was like :wave:


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Jul 2 2008, 03:51 PM~10999526
> *AND THATS WHY IM A HAPPY PAYNG CUSTOMER @ BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS! DONT HAVE TYME 2 BUILD A HOPPER WITH SKOOL COMMIN UP!
> *


A HAPPY PAYNG CUSTOMER @ BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS..... :uh:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 2 2008, 10:34 PM~11002152
> *not sure where u can get the book at.  i know someone will be able to give u that info.  as far as me no i didnt get the book.  i learned by experience and gained knowledge from watchin my homie work on it and he taught me a lot.  then ive learned more from ron over at bmh and the homie mufasa on here as well.
> *


Thanks dogg.... Keep up the work, and fuck what other say. Like I say Knowledge is King.....Learn what you can from other mistakes. I learn shit new all the time. :biggrin:


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

whats crackin kingfish fuck these haters jus mad cause they ain't giving the answers and answering questions keep up the good work


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 23 2008, 11:16 PM~11164865
> *Thanks dogg.... Keep up the work, and fuck what other say. Like I say Knowledge is King.....Learn what you can from other mistakes. I learn shit new all the time. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


whats up ron, thanks for all your help when we have needed answers as well as showing us support. mistakes are golden, cant learn without them. luckily i sometimes get the chance to learn from others mistakes before i make em. well sometimes lol. just keep feeding me the new knowledge as u gain it while ur at it lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Jul 23 2008, 11:25 PM~11164963
> *whats crackin kingfish fuck these haters jus mad cause they ain't  giving the answers and answering questions  keep up the good work
> *


not much homie just doing my thang over here. i aint trippin on this guy, he has done the same shit to others that i know. he has nothin better to do. all he did was try to put me on blast and yet couldnt back up anything he said about me with proof, let alone since i give out wrong info all the time he could have posted that shit up as well. and if i did give out some wrong info on something and i am told shit i will admit the mistake gladly and apologize to the person i may have giving incorrect info to. but nothing just trash talking. he just put the name KINGFISH up in everyones face for them to see in the forum. then everyone see's all the support we get, including other homies that live in the 209 and those who live out of state. if anyone was to say we didnt know our shit or i dont know what im talking about or doing it would be those from the major hydro companies such as ron over at BMH or leo from KOOLAID or 1usamotorsports from pro hopper, or the other serious hoppers around such as chris AKA MUFASA or SUPREMEAIR... but instead of that we get ron and jessica both of BLACK MAGIC showing us support... they didnt have to jump in on here and say a word... instead they put themselves out putting their name in here and giving us support...... but shit people can read and make their own judgement on it. people know the name and what im about. i dont bullshit no one, i dont make any money helping people out. i do it becuz i love lowriding and hitting switches.


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 24 2008, 12:56 AM~11165867
> *not much homie just doing my thang over here.  i aint trippin on this guy, he has done the same shit to others that i know.  he has nothin better to do.  all he did was try to put me on blast and yet couldnt back up anything he said about me with proof,  let alone since i give out wrong info all the time he could have posted that shit up as well.  and if i did give out some wrong info on something and i am told shit i will admit the mistake gladly and apologize to the person i may have giving incorrect info to. but nothing just trash talking.  he just put the name KINGFISH up in everyones face for them to see in the forum.  then everyone see's all the support we get,  including other homies that live in the 209 and those who live out of state.  if anyone was to say we didnt know our shit or i dont know what im talking about or doing it would be those from the major hydro companies such as ron over at BMH or leo from KOOLAID or 1usamotorsports from pro hopper,  or the other serious hoppers around such as chris AKA MUFASA or SUPREMEAIR... but instead of that we get ron and jessica both of BLACK MAGIC showing us support... they didnt have to jump in on here and say a word... instead they put themselves out putting their name in here and giving us support...... but shit people can read and make their own judgement on it.  people know the name and what im about.  i dont bullshit no one, i dont make any money helping people out. i do it becuz i love lowriding and hitting switches.
> *


 :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 24 2008, 01:56 AM~11165867
> *not much homie just doing my thang over here.  i aint trippin on this guy, he has done the same shit to others that i know.  he has nothin better to do.  all he did was try to put me on blast and yet couldnt back up anything he said about me with proof,  let alone since i give out wrong info all the time he could have posted that shit up as well.  and if i did give out some wrong info on something and i am told shit i will admit the mistake gladly and apologize to the person i may have giving incorrect info to. but nothing just trash talking.  he just put the name KINGFISH up in everyones face for them to see in the forum.  then everyone see's all the support we get,  including other homies that live in the 209 and those who live out of state.  if anyone was to say we didnt know our shit or i dont know what im talking about or doing it would be those from the major hydro companies such as ron over at BMH or leo from KOOLAID or 1usamotorsports from pro hopper,  or the other serious hoppers around such as chris AKA MUFASA or SUPREMEAIR... but instead of that we get ron and jessica both of BLACK MAGIC showing us support... they didnt have to jump in on here and say a word... instead they put themselves out putting their name in here and giving us support...... but shit people can read and make their own judgement on it.  people know the name and what im about.  i dont bullshit no one, i dont make any money helping people out. i do it becuz i love lowriding and hitting switches.
> *


kissass


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

:0


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 3 2008, 04:44 PM~11007334
> *Everyone is a bad Ass over the Internet...Beleave me...I check Alot of fools in person...Then they dont know who i am or talking about.
> *


 :0 DONE SEEN THAT..NEVER RETURNED BACK 2 THAT SPOT


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jul 24 2008, 10:54 PM~11173990
> *:0  DONE SEEN THAT..NEVER RETURNED BACK 2 THAT SPOT
> *


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:0


> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jul 23 2008, 10:19 PM~11164324
> *A HAPPY PAYNG CUSTOMER @ BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS..... :uh:
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

```
I[quote]S THAT WHERE YOU LEARNED ALL THIS STUFF AND WHERE CAN I GET THIS BOOK AT ? [url]www.high-gravity.com[/url]
```


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

will some one tell me to put a quote of what some one said so i can answer q's


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Jul 2 2008, 01:49 PM~10998661
> *I KNO U AINT TALKIN TO ME LOL BILL HAHAHA GOOD ONE!
> *


its still outstanding from what I heard :0


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 25 2008, 10:39 PM~11181895
> *its still outstanding from what I heard :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

ttt for the homie................ :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 3 2008, 10:15 PM~11250509
> *ttt for the homie................ :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thats just wrong lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 3 2008, 09:44 PM~11250840
> *thats just wrong lol
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 25 2008, 10:39 PM~11181895
> *its still outstanding from what I heard :0
> *


:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Aug 3 2008, 11:20 PM~11251684
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


thouight your asss was in portland


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 3 2008, 11:01 PM~11250986
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> *



lol. ya sure buddy


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 4 2008, 12:31 AM~11251762
> *thouight your asss was in portland
> *


i am nikkaa lol how come u aint out here bro show was kool but the after hopp lol damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn lol


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Aug 4 2008, 03:09 AM~11252299
> *i am nikkaa lol how come u aint out here bro show was kool but the after hopp lol damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn lol
> *


i was thinking about it but 2000miles dang fuk that haha


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 4 2008, 12:40 AM~11252013
> *lol.  ya sure buddy
> *


picking u up off the floor homie............. :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 23 2008, 10:16 PM~11164865
> *Thanks dogg.... Keep up the work, and fuck what other say. Like I say Knowledge is King.....Learn what you can from other mistakes. I learn shit new all the time. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


but ive also heard this guy give false info on here too that leads me to believe he doesnt know what hes doing! we all gotta learn somehow!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 5 2008, 10:54 AM~11264776
> *but ive also heard this guy give false info on here too that leads me to believe he doesnt know what hes doing! we all gotta learn somehow!
> *


 :0 :0 




:wave: SUP HOMIE.........!


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 4 2008, 09:34 AM~11253244
> *i was thinking about it but 2000miles dang fuk that haha
> *


it was worth every mile :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 12 2008, 02:27 PM~11326071
> *lol  its cool homie.  i got one made about me too....    chris dont u do it either lol
> *



TTT


----------



## SilverServer81 (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 12 2008, 08:58 PM~11328672
> *TTT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SilverServer81_@Aug 12 2008, 09:50 PM~11330058
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: SUP HOMIE........ :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*WHAT'S UP MUFASA*


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 5 2008, 11:54 AM~11264776
> *but ive also heard this guy give false info on here too that leads me to believe he doesnt know what hes doing! we all gotta learn somehow!
> *


(not directed to u personally homie just in general to me giving out false info)

if this is true, then post up that info. if i had given out incorrect info i gladly admit my mistakes... yet no one has been able to do so. if someone is gonna say i give out wrong information then back it up with some facts. not just statements. all it is so far is a bunch of he said she said grade school shit. and like i said if i have said something incorrect I WILL ADMIT IT. ive not once claimed to know everything... im just here trying to expand and gain knowledge from the the few on here who are willing to share their info and help those out who are looking for answers to their questions.. but if ur gonna nit pick a few things out of over 5,000 posts u really had nothing better to do.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 5 2008, 11:42 AM~11264625
> *picking u up off the floor homie............. :biggrin:
> *



lol might be the other way around from the heat here compared to the heat out there lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 12 2008, 09:51 PM~11330082
> *WHAT'S UP MUFASA
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SilverServer81 (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 12 2008, 10:51 PM~11330074
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: SUP HOMIE........ :biggrin:
> *


Chillin big dog,gettin the funds correct so you can work your magic on the regal.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SilverServer81_@Aug 13 2008, 10:25 AM~11333309
> *Chillin big dog,gettin the funds correct so you can work your magic on the regal.
> *


LEMME KNOW WHEN U READY...............


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

ive not posted up on here yet but from what ive seen kingfish gives his honest opinion on how to do things and is very helpfull and tries to answer all the questions that are asked now you cant fault him for trying to help ,just remember with building cars theres many different ways of doing things and every1 does it slightly different and all will swear there way is the best ,keep up the good work kingfish :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

1 more thing hom ie get that dam car working that way no1s got anything to say


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 13 2008, 02:25 PM~11334793
> *ive not posted up on here yet but from what ive seen kingfish gives his honest opinion on how to do things and is very helpfull and tries to answer all the questions that are asked now you cant fault him for trying to help ,just remember with building cars theres many different ways of doing things and every1 does it slightly different and all will swear there way is the best ,keep up the good work kingfish  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 1 more thing hom ie get that dam car working that way no1s got anything to say
> *



oh i am, but either way people are always gonna have something to say, which is fine. i feel ive gotten the best parts on the car as far as coils, and hoses and all that shit, but from SUPREMEAIR, KOOLAID, MUFASA, BLACKMAGICHYDRAULICS my batteries are JUNK...lol. they are good batteries if ur not trying to hop but they only do 750CCA and load testing them they only do 650CCA so im tryin to sell theses ones off that i have to pick up some 1000CCA then ill see what the car will do with what i have. ive tried different coils, different pumphead, car works a lil better each time with the things i have on it now. i believe its down to batteries. oh and changing the rear coils from the 2 1/2 ton down to 1 tons, cuz i leave enough coil in the rear for the car to sit stock height when laid out...so my rear coils dont squash when i lock up to about 25 inches. i put chains on the ass now and the rear doesnt bounce around on the coils now. so i got that part working. now its just batteries i believe. i have never once made an excuse for my car doing what it does, ive only been tryin to problem solve on it to get it to where it should be.... just like anyone else who has ever built one or owned a hopper....everyone has gone thru the same trials i am.. and with some help i hope to get there sooner than later with less spent money


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

it takes ages homie building a hopper is easy gettin it working is the hard part keep at it homie 

took me a while but mines finaly there kinda  

motivation homie 
dont worry about the front wheels there only temp :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 13 2008, 04:29 PM~11335925
> *it takes ages homie building a hopper is easy gettin it working is the hard part keep at it homie
> 
> took me a while but mines finaly there kinda
> ...


video not working lol


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

works for me lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 13 2008, 06:48 PM~11336969
> *works for me lol
> *



lol i caught it in the other forum. car looks good man.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

FOUND THIS TOO LOW.....BUMPING U BACK UP HOMIE........ :wave:


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 13 2008, 02:57 PM~11335657
> *oh i am, but either way people are always gonna have something to say, which is fine. i feel ive gotten the best parts on the car as far as coils, and hoses and all that shit, but from SUPREMEAIR, KOOLAID, MUFASA, BLACKMAGICHYDRAULICS  my batteries are JUNK...lol.  they are good batteries if ur not trying to hop but they only do 750CCA and load testing them they only do 650CCA  so im tryin to sell theses ones off that i have to pick up some 1000CCA  then ill see what the car will do with what i have.  ive tried different coils, different pumphead, car works a lil better each time with the things i have on it now.  i believe its down to batteries.  oh and changing the rear coils from the 2 1/2 ton down to 1 tons, cuz i leave enough coil in the rear for the car to sit stock height when laid out...so my rear coils dont squash when i lock up to about 25 inches.  i put chains on the ass now and the rear doesnt bounce around on the coils now.  so i got that part working.  now its just batteries i believe.  i have never once made an excuse for my car doing what it does,  ive only been tryin to problem solve on it to get it to where it should be.... just like anyone else who has ever built one or owned a hopper....everyone has gone thru the same trials i am.. and with some help i hope to get there sooner than later with less spent money*


Wasnt trying to hate on youre batts just trying to help...nobody puts there first setup in and knows it all . Believe ive seen cars that do big inches and the owners dont know shit about how it all works ...but hey im not one to put people on blast


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Aug 14 2008, 06:12 PM~11346644
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Aug 14 2008, 07:12 PM~11346644
> *Wasnt trying to hate on youre batts just trying to help...nobody puts there first setup in and knows it all . Believe ive seen cars that do big inches and the owners dont know shit about how it all works ...but hey im not one to put people on blast
> *



no didnt take it as a bad thing homie. i appreciated your input greatly. i had gotten as far as i could on my own thoughts.. now getting input from those who been doing it bigger and longer......i didnt realize the batteries werent as good as i thought they were. they are great batteries to use in a setup, just not for tryin to compete in hop competitions lol.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

fo sho it makes a hell of a difference my last hopper had 8 700ccas in there n the new 1st got 1000ccas the diff is unreal


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 14 2008, 01:58 AM~11340496
> *FOUND THIS TOO LOW.....BUMPING U BACK UP HOMIE........ :wave:
> *



thanks chris coudlnt have done it without you lol :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 14 2008, 11:10 PM~11348904
> *fo sho it makes a hell of a difference my last hopper had 8 700ccas in there n the new 1st got 1000ccas the diff is unreal
> *



ya thats for sure... i had the fortunate luck of gettin 1000CCA gell batteries (refurbs) for 55 each... thats when the electric cars were running off of them and had problems with them draining due to some issues with the car. so they would just replace them with new ones...so there was an abundance of them. then they fixed that issue and the quantiy dropped. i got a year on them.. then i needed to replace them and gettin then used was not an option had to buy them new and at 200 each i said fuck that lol. got the ones in my car now for 40 each lol


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 14 2008, 10:08 PM~11348894
> *no didnt take it as a bad thing homie.  i appreciated your input greatly.  i had gotten as far as i could on my own thoughts.. now getting input from those who been doing it bigger and longer......i didnt realize the batteries werent as good as i thought they were. they are great batteries to use in a setup, just not for tryin to compete in hop competitions lol.
> *


Backin 2003 the single pumps were running only 6 batts and we heard shorty had some lrm legal batts that put out 1600 to 1800 cca each thats like 6 batts being 10 batts :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Aug 14 2008, 11:24 PM~11349017
> *Backin 2003 the single pumps were running only 6 batts and we heard shorty had some lrm legal batts that put out 1600 to 1800 cca each thats like 6 batts being 10 batts :0
> *



fuck. thats some serious shit there. fuck a piston pump lol that would do the job... bet people were going thru pumpheads or pump seals often lol

i also got the chains on the car just never charged the piston pump to see how well it worked, but after takin a few bumps on the road with the ass locked up tight the front end was nice and froggy hehe. just would love to see the car with some 1000CCA batteries


----------



## SilverServer81 (Oct 19, 2007)

:0


----------



## SilverServer81 (Oct 19, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SilverServer81_@Aug 19 2008, 03:58 PM~11385065
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SilverServer81 (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 19 2008, 08:53 PM~11387627
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: Whats up pimpin?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SilverServer81_@Aug 19 2008, 10:07 PM~11389772
> *:biggrin: Whats up pimpin?
> *


JUST ANOTHER DAY HOMIE...................


----------



## SilverServer81 (Oct 19, 2007)

:0


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Sep 20 2008, 08:51 AM~11650758
> *:cheesy:
> *



how u been doing homie. ? gettin on that bike soon hehe


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 20 2008, 01:21 PM~11651627
> *how u been doing homie.  ?  gettin on that bike soon hehe
> *


 :thumbsup: :yessad: still riding :cheesy:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Sep 20 2008, 12:56 PM~11651808
> *:thumbsup:  :yessad: still riding  :cheesy:
> *



spoken like a true organ donor lol. j/p anyhow my cousin has wrecked i believe 4 bikes lol. i cant believe he still gets insured lol. last time he was pulling a wheelie and went into a corner haha.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 20 2008, 02:57 PM~11652088
> *spoken like a true organ donor lol.  j/p    anyhow my cousin has wrecked i believe 4 bikes lol.  i cant believe he still gets insured lol.  last time he was pulling a wheelie and went into a corner haha.
> *



the stunt team i ride with had a bunch of shirts made up for this show we did that said organ donor real big on the back.... i think i got pictures somewere


4 you say...................i wish i could count the bikes i have killed..


----------



## SilverServer81 (Oct 19, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Sep 20 2008, 02:04 PM~11652127
> *the stunt team i ride with had a bunch of shirts made up for this show we did that said organ donor real big on the back.... i think i got pictures somewere
> 4 you say...................i wish i could count the bikes i have killed..
> *


glad its the bikes and not u homie


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 2 2008, 11:00 AM~10997433
> *WOW out of no where. Dude has been helpful to many. Just trying to helpout, not many other do. God bless & peace out.
> *


No doubt...

Someone had to try to call him out....

WTF? :uh:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SilverServer81_@Sep 20 2008, 02:33 PM~11652233
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> *




*i never posted anything in the forum CP nor have i posted anything in the MONSTER BLUE DUMP, but i will take credit for the others lol*


----------



## SilverServer81 (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 20 2008, 10:04 PM~11654771
> *i never posted anything in the forum CP nor have i posted anything in the MONSTER BLUE DUMP, but i will take credit for the others lol
> *


lmao.Is all good homie,was just making light of the topic. Keep doing ur thang dog. :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SilverServer81_@Sep 20 2008, 10:19 PM~11654892
> *lmao.Is all good homie,was just making light of the topic. Keep doing ur thang dog. :thumbsup:
> *


lol ya thats what i figured anyways since i havent ever seen u talk bs to anyone here for that matter... but i was like hey i never posted in a couple of those topics lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

TTT

U CAN THANK ME LATER..................


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Oct 3 2008, 12:20 AM~11766445
> *TTT
> 
> U CAN THANK ME LATER..................
> *



oh dont worry id like to thank you buy sending you pictures of my thermometer outside but its get all winter on us now lol

oh ya ur a dick :machinegun: :twak:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 3 2008, 12:11 AM~11766616
> *oh dont worry id like to thank you buy sending you pictures of my thermometer outside but its get all winter on us now lol
> 
> oh yea..u the man homie.........!!
> *


  dont trip...........


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Oct 3 2008, 12:46 PM~11770004
> * dont trip...........i got weight in my speaker box and 7th hidden battery in the trunk, but shhh dont tell anyone.. :biggrin:
> *




haha works both ways lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

just returning the favor


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

hahaha


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 3 2008, 06:22 PM~11773156
> *just returning the favor
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: now u sounding like the rest of the haters.............u making yourself look bad...........

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Oct 4 2008, 01:08 AM~11775642
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: now u sounding like the rest of the haters.............u making yourself look bad...........
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



haha oh u know i dont hate on you 1 bit lol. and i admit it lol :machinegun: :twak: :twak:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=44027376


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

QUE ONDA KINGFISH, KEEP DOING YOUR THING BRO..... FUCK HATERS HOMIE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

TTT.....FOR THE HOMIE.....


:biggrin:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

King fish has always answered my questions when asked. he's one of the few people on here that will give a good description and instructions for a question...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Dec 12 2008, 11:27 PM~12417708
> *King fish has always answered my questions when asked. he's one of the few people on here that will give a good description and instructions for a question...
> *


:yes: and empire kustoms

both really good helpers


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

KINGFISH_CUSTOMS=GOOD PEOPLE 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Always helped me with my newb questions and never talked shit on me for not knowin much I give props to em. Homies good in my book


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Hey Kingfish, wassup man, what's good in your neck of the woods. Down here in So Cal, we experiencing some strong ass winds along with some heavy ass rain.


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Dec 17 2008, 12:02 PM~12456186
> *Hey Kingfish, wassup man, what's good in your neck of the woods.  Down here in So Cal, we experiencing some strong ass winds along with some heavy ass rain.
> *


Its nasty out here in Ventura County also Jerry!


----------



## I.L.L. (Feb 7, 2008)

LOL this is funny to me, I never knew there was a " f kingfish topic"! what kind of shit is this?Thats like Santa slidin down ur chimney to GIVE you some shit, but you choose to JACK him himstead (lil holiday spirit for that ass). This dude aint never so any fowl shit about anyone unless they derserved or were just being stupid, and someone has the nerve to start this shit up.....wow.Kingfish is a coo ***** in my book!

P.S. Yes, latinos are ****** too..


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I.L.L._@Dec 17 2008, 12:23 PM~12456312
> *LOL this is funny to me, I never knew there was a " f kingfish topic"! what kind of shit is this?Thats like Santa slidin down ur chimney to GIVE you some shit, but you choose to JACK him himstead (lil holiday spirit for that ass). This dude aint never so any fowl shit about anyone unless they derserved or were just being stupid, and someone has the nerve to start this shit up.....wow.Kingfish is a coo ***** in my book!
> 
> P.S. Yes, latinos are ****** too..
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

> *P.S. Yes, latinos are ****** too..*


 :roflmao: :thumbsup: :rofl: TRUE DAT..AND SUM ****** KNOW SPANISH...ORALE


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Dec 17 2008, 02:02 PM~12456186
> *Hey Kingfish, wassup man, what's good in your neck of the woods.  Down here in So Cal, we experiencing some strong ass winds along with some heavy ass rain.
> *



a lil wind, a lil rain. lots of fucking fog lol a week ago. i live out in the cuts of Hughson, ca now. about 25 miles east of modesto, ca.

but as of today the weather is atleast in the 60's and sunny.. but we all know how global warming is changing shit up on us...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I.L.L._@Dec 17 2008, 02:23 PM~12456312
> *LOL this is funny to me, I never knew there was a " f kingfish topic"! what kind of shit is this?Thats like Santa slidin down ur chimney to GIVE you some shit, but you choose to JACK him himstead (lil holiday spirit for that ass). This dude aint never so any fowl shit about anyone unless they derserved or were just being stupid, and someone has the nerve to start this shit up.....wow.Kingfish is a coo ***** in my book!
> 
> P.S. Yes, latinos are ****** too..
> *



lol ya but what about us white folks lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@Dec 17 2008, 03:16 PM~12456691
> *:roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :rofl: TRUE DAT..AND SUM ****** KNOW SPANISH...ORALE
> *



dont forget the ones who know spanglish too lol


----------



## I.L.L. (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@Dec 17 2008, 02:16 PM~12456691
> *:roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :rofl: TRUE DAT..AND SUM ****** KNOW SPANISH...ORALE
> *



LOL, si!Yo tambien..


----------



## I.L.L. (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 17 2008, 02:18 PM~12456708
> *lol ya but what about us white folks lol
> *



Dios Mio! Kingfish es una ******! aye yi yi....

:roflmao:


----------



## 84juicedbox (Nov 2, 2008)

i gotta give it up to kingfish whiteboy or not your a big help homie. thanks for all the help u give us and thanks in advance for the future help big homie. stay up


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I.L.L._@Dec 17 2008, 06:49 PM~12458688
> *Dios Mio! Kingfish es una ******! aye yi yi....
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


haha hey u gotta have a white boy in the crew sometimes. i mean who else has a valid drivers license and registration with insurance lol


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

I SAY LET THEM HATERS STAND ON THE SIDELINES LIKE A CHEERLEADER AND LET THE FOOT IN THE MOUTH JUST RUN !!!!!!!


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 17 2008, 06:36 PM~12459161
> *haha hey u gotta have a white boy in the crew sometimes.  i mean who else has a valid drivers license and registration with insurance lol
> *


YALL MUFUCKAS GOT GOOD CREDIT TOO !!! AND HOT SISTERS,,,LOL














































:thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84juicedbox_@Dec 17 2008, 06:52 PM~12458707
> *i gotta give it up to kingfish whiteboy or not your a big help homie. thanks for all the help u give us and thanks in advance for the future help big homie. stay up
> *


no problem homie. always willing to help when i can...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Dec 17 2008, 07:45 PM~12459266
> *YALL MUFUCKAS GOT GOOD CREDIT TOO !!! AND HOT SISTERS,,,LOL
> :thumbsup:
> *



haha okay u got me there. well except the good credit. damn 40,000.00 in student loans to pay off still


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

WHATS A STUDENT LOAN??
:biggrin:


----------



## I.L.L. (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 17 2008, 06:36 PM~12459161
> *haha hey u gotta have a white boy in the crew sometimes.  i mean who else has a valid drivers license and registration with insurance lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Sup homie!!! :wave: :wave: I guess you have your own topic now. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Dec 17 2008, 07:49 PM~12459310
> *WHATS A STUDENT LOAN??
> :biggrin:
> *


thats when ur having a dumb moment and we loan you a student lol....


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Dec 17 2008, 11:32 PM~12461882
> *Sup homie!!! :wave:  :wave:    I guess you have your own topic now. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



haha ya well what can i say


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 17 2008, 03:46 PM~12459279
> *haha okay u got me there.  well except the good credit.  damn 40,000.00 in student loans to pay off still
> *



I feel you on that one, I'm in the same boat with them school loans.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Dec 18 2008, 01:08 AM~12462835
> *I feel you on that one, I'm in the same boat with them school loans.
> *


ya they suck...


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

TTT for kingfish


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

wow 18 pages my computer been down a week n i already see jeff causin problems naw m jus bustin balls instead of talkin on the net he should be takin pics of this frame im tryin to sell   that town car in that christmas card is wat i want santa to bring me


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Dec 19 2008, 03:45 PM~12477300
> *wow 18 pages my computer been down a week n i already see jeff causin problems naw m jus bustin balls instead of talkin on the net he should be takin pics of this frame im tryin to sell    that town car in that christmas card is wat i want santa to bring me
> *


haha slighly busy today with all these people comin over to dads house...ill get those pics soon enough


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

and while we are on the subject of pops heres his 73 vega pro street

small block 454 650 hp on motor and 800 on nitrus


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

i know that your publics waitin because i already posted the topic


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Dec 19 2008, 04:16 PM~12477549
> *i know that your publics waitin because i already posted the topic
> *


haha


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

about time they got pops fenders done them guys r gonna have to get ruffed up soon if they dont finish that sweet ride


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Dec 19 2008, 04:19 PM~12477575
> *   about time they got pops fenders done them guys r gonna have to get ruffed up soon if they dont finish that sweet ride
> *


naw they ate 18,000.00 in labor charge plus the truck is gonna be finished


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

than we gonna b cruzin


----------



## 7dippd-n-butr8 (Dec 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 17 2008, 05:36 PM~12459161
> *haha hey u gotta have a white boy in the crew sometimes.  i mean who else has a valid drivers license and registration with insurance lol
> *



thats funny shit, im all legit to jeff...lol.. just met king fish for the first time last week coo ass homie with a lot of info much respect and deff. a quick reference for the future and present lol and if i can be a hand to you dont hesitate to ask homie some of these other cats wont give any info deff. nuttn wrong wit doin your own research but you da man bro


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

aint skeered to give out info it levels the playin field


----------



## 7dippd-n-butr8 (Dec 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Dec 21 2008, 08:22 PM~12494393
> *aint skeered to give out info it levels the playin field
> *


 :biggrin: thats the truth :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

ya but we gotta keep a few things under our hats


----------



## 7dippd-n-butr8 (Dec 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 22 2008, 04:25 PM~12501457
> *ya but we gotta keep a few things under our hats
> *


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS HOMIE FROM MY FAMILY TO YOURS AND FROM TEAM DT.*


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Years


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

hitachi motors or saco comp who manufacture's the better motor?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

first off merry xmas to all my folks in the lo lo world and beyond smoke a fatty for world peace   and my sacos lasted longer but my hitachis were a little zippier kinda same though  hey DT would a intertube patch kit work on a pinhole in my bladder?


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Dec 25 2008, 06:35 PM~12526500
> *first off merry xmas to all my folks in the lo lo world and beyond smoke a fatty for world peace     and my sacos lasted longer but my hitachis were a little zippier kinda same though  hey DT would a intertube patch kit work on a pinhole in my bladder?
> *



what's up brother Lil Serg PM'ed your partner with the answer to that exact question.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

the manufacter wont help they say they didnt install it so they wont cover it i told them it was for a qt size accumi w a 1200 charge and they still told me squat if this don twork then i'l call you guys up like i shouldve don ein the first place


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jul 2 2008, 09:00 AM~10996483
> *Do you know everything? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:wave:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Sep 4 2009, 01:58 AM~14978220
> *:wave:
> *


damn bringing this back huh


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

HEY KING,,IS IT OK TO CHROME THE TANK ON MY PISTON? 
AND I NEED A DIAGRAM ON IT,,ITS A B.M PUMP,,I BOUGHT IT ALL PUT TOGETHER AND IM AFRAID TO TAKE IT APART ,,,


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 4 2009, 08:50 AM~14979733
> *damn bringing this back huh
> *


 :0


----------

